# FYI, don't forget to do lower fork service!



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I always see in the suspension forum of people saying to take apart new forks and make sure there is plenty of lube. My Intense Tazer is about 6 months old. Fork always felt just okay, I did the usual of playing with pressures, LSC, HSC, LSR, HSR and tokens. I always felt like it should've have been better feeling. About a month ago, I took my fork apart to re-lube it and low and behold, hardly any lube came out of my fork. Re-lubed, added new fork seals and foam. Fork feels truly amazing now!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2019)

Yep...motorcycle forks need love, just like bicycle forks do.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

griz said:


> Yep...motorcycle forks need love, just like bicycle forks do.


griz, I think you must suffer from EDS??? I'm guessing you don't know much about suspension as most dirt bikes use open bath/upside down forks and are naturally bathed in fluid unlike ebike/bike forks. But thanks for your contribution to the ebike forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2019)

^^^If you aren’t careful, you’ll make me cry


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude, meth kills and rots teeth. Be careful.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

mtbbiker said:


> I always see in the suspension forum of people saying to take apart new forks and make sure there is plenty of lube. My Intense Tazer is about 6 months old. Fork always felt just okay, I did the usual of playing with pressures, LSC, HSC, LSR, HSR and tokens. I always felt like it should've have been better feeling. About a month ago, I took my fork apart to re-lube it and low and behold, hardly any lube came out of my fork. Re-lubed, added new fork seals and foam. Fork feels truly amazing now!


Nice, nothing like a fresh fork service. You ride quite a bit, 6 mos is a lot of fork action.


----------

